# Makita blue or white



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

The blue tools have the 3.0 amp hr batt's and four pole "forever motors". The white tools have 1.5 amp hr batteries and plain old 2 pole "Serviceable" motors....

I cant speak for the "brushless" four pole makita drill or driver but I've used a 10.8V white and black set before, and they where solid tools that would take a drop from a 6' ladder and still run 3" screws till the cows came home............Good stuff


----------

